# Considering Agility



## EBray (Jul 6, 2012)

Well, the time has come for Dixie to have a real "job" that does not consist of playing fetch 3X a day!

We're considering agility but are not sure if it is right for us! Dixie is a 15 month old that follows basic commands (sit, down, stay etc) fairly consistently. She loves to run and enjoys a challenge.

What are the pros/cons of agility?? Are we too young?? My greatest desire is to improve our relationship. She lived with my fiancé for the first year of her life and even though I was there everyday she considers him the "leader" of our little family. She is not full-time with me while fiancé finishes graduate school in a different state. I am looking for a sport that will improve our relationship as well as give her an outlet for all that energy!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

She's a perfect age and agility sounds great for the both of you!

Most important thing is to now find some agility classes/clubs and get into a class. Because agility takes awhile to build up skills, the beginning classes do NOT tend to start up every 8 weeks or so, so you need to sign up ASAP if you find a class that's starting.

Even if you don't plan on entering agility trials later on (and why not???  ) classes that are taught by someone who DOES go to trials is a must for me. These instructors won't take short cuts, only getting your dog immediately on equipment (can be dangerous) and instead know how important the foundation (more boring stuff but so key) skills are for dog/handler.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I agree with MRL on this.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Even if you don't plan on entering agility trials later on (and why not???  ) classes that are taught by someone who DOES go to trials is a must for me. These instructors won't take short cuts, only get your dog immediately on equipment (can be dangerous) and instead know how important the foundation (more boring stuff but so key) skill are for dog/handler.


I can't agree with this more! So important! The first "agility" class I signed up for had us pulling our dogs over teeters on prong collars. What a shame! Someone who trials typically WILL understand the importance of foundations and will not be rushing things.

Which brings up another point. Unlike other classes where you complete "Beginner" in eight weeks and then move to "Intermediate" for eight weeks, etc, agility is not typically like that. It is totally normal to _repeat_ the eight week classes multiple times. That's something to be aware of because you might set yourself up for disappointment if you think that you will automatically advance to the next class after eight weeks; that is not usually true, though it can happen.

My personal recommendations for starting agility are recorded here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...g-about-getting-into-agility.html#post2409250

Since that post, thanks to AgileGSD's recommendation, I'd also say that Silvia Trkman's "Ready Steady Go!" dvd is a must have for anyone starting agility. I really think that that DVD coupled with Susan Garrett's "Shaping Success" book would be the ultimate "getting started" kit for beginners. Why not learn from the pros right from the get go!?


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

Rivers and I just started beginning agility a few weeks ago. He is a year old now. He loves it. I can tell he enjoys the environment and style of the class, it's difference than his obedience classes. I'm so glad we decided to do it! Good luck!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I can't wait to get mine into a class when she turns a year and after I have her hips checked She has gone through 3 obediences classes and she loved the small agility course at the end of the 3rd obedience class. I'm taking her to a teenage class(will go over everything she has already learned) starting this Monday, then I will be looking for an agility class.


----------

